# Reemplazo de Diodo Varicap para PLL



## ramirojujuy (May 7, 2018)

Buenos Dias estimados amigos.

Necesito su ayuda para reemplazar un Diodo Varicap MV104 que es de tres patas parecido a un transistor y que no lo consigo. Se por un amigo del foro que con dos varicap que vienen de dos patas, y si se los suelda enfrentados  se puede construir un mv104. Qué diodos varicap tendría que usar y que se consigan?, gracias amigos. Desde Jujuy - Argentina. Es para un pll de fm comercial de Plaquetodo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

¿ Y dos varicaps convencionales en "antiserie ?


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

ramirojujuy dijo:


> Buenos Dias estimados amigos.
> 
> Necesito su ayuda para reemplazar un Diodo Varicap MV104 que es de tres patas parecido a un transistor y que no lo consigo. Se por un amigo del foro que con dos varicap que vienen de dos patas, y si se los suelda enfrentados  se puede construir un mv104. Qué diodos varicap tendría que usar y que se consigan?, gracias amigos. Desde Jujuy - Argentina. Es para un pll de fm comercial de Plaquetodo.


Se puede perfectamente con dos varicaps normales que sean del mismo rango que C/U del MV104

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 7, 2018

Fijate si podes conseguir el KV1310 que sería un varicap equivalente


----------



## ramirojujuy (May 7, 2018)

Amigos los estoy siguiendo a todos, solo recordarles que necesito un varicap conseguible q*ue *junto a otro igual me den los valores para reemplazar al mv 104. Me sugirió otro amigo también de aquí usar el bb809.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Por eso depende donde hagas tus compras si en tu provincia en Bs As o afuera, todo te sirve para preguntar
Incluso preguntar que varicap tienen que tega ese rango de capacidad hay muchos, muchos ya no se fabrican más
Pero hay otros que igualmente se pueden utilizar.
Si vives en San Salvador, hay muchos talleres que tienen TV's viejos podes sacar de allí algunos varicap que te puedan servir, en fin todas son opciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Los viejos sintonizadores de tv llevan varicaps dentro . . .


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Te adjunto una lista que te puede ser muy útil

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 7, 2018

Little Diode de inglaterra tiene MV104 a 3.19 Libras, si te sirve contacte con ellos,  yo he comprado muchas cosas en ese lugar, es seguro, mercadería de primera y me ha salido más barato el envío desde allí que desde Bs As


----------



## ricbevi (May 7, 2018)

El MV104 se consigue lo que no lo vas a encontrar en un comercio que venda cosas de audio o TV o computación.

En Capital aquí figura que lo tienen y cuesta aproximadamente $50 por unidad.

Si vas a incursionar en RF no puedes comprar cosas medias especificas en casas que no son especializada o que trabajen materiales "raros".

Te habrás dado cuenta si tuviste que conseguir el 11C90 y el MC1648 que no estan en cualquier parte.

Muchos sintonizadores de TV tiene diodos varactores pero no son equivalentes.

Si ya no has armado algo similar te sugiero que lo compres ya que si no sumas otra mas de las tantas incertidumbres cuando una cosa no funciona.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

No tan fácil como años atras un BB105, que lo tenía cualquier casa de repuestos de electrónica, hoy un MV104 no solo es más difícil de conseguir si no que nunca sabes si lo que compras sirve.
Por otro lado utilizando los varicaps de la banda I que en muchos sintos utilizaban los mismos que los de la banda de FM Comercial, yo mismo he sacado de sintoos viejos esos varicaps 

De todas formas puede o no ser cierto lo que supones que necesite el 11C90 y el MC1648 ya que no menciono absolutamente nada de eso, por más que haya puesto para un PLL esos no son los únicos
No sabemos exactamente que esta haciendo, tampoco dado el caso necesita informarlo


----------



## ricbevi (May 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No tan fácil como años atras un BB105, que lo tenía cualquier casa de repuestos de electrónica, hoy un MV104 no solo es más difícil de conseguir si no que nunca sabes si lo que compras sirve.
> Por otro lado utilizando los varicaps de la banda I que en muchos sintos utilizaban los mismos que los de la banda de FM Comercial, yo mismo he sacado de sintoos viejos esos varicaps
> 
> De todas formas puede o no ser cierto lo que supones que necesite el 11C90 y el MC1648 ya que no menciono absolutamente nada de eso, por más que haya puesto para un PLL esos no son los únicos
> No sabemos exactamente que esta haciendo, tampoco dado el caso necesita informarlo



Tal vez; este es el que conozco de Plaquetodo y tiene lo que menciono aparte del varicap.

En cuanto a los varicap se me hace(ya que nunca trabaje en TV) que son de baja capacidad(BB505, BB409, etc) y el MV104 c/u es de 72pf(casi 0V) a unos 32 con 5Vdc mas parecido a los que se utilizan en radios AM/FM.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 7, 2018)

Hola, hace una semana atras estuve probando cosas en un vco. Una de esas cosas fue reemplazar el varicap. Tenía un BB105 y me daba cierto rango de sintonía. Lo reemplazé por in 1n4148 y el rango de sintonía es.mucho más estrecho (además de que empieza a trabajar como el varicap solo en cierto rango de tensión). Probé también con leds y el led difuso verde de 5mm funcionó mejor que el anterior diodo, pero con el mismo inconveniente de que comienza a operar como varicap al superar cierta tensión, y por debajo de cierta otra. El diodo 1n5819 se lleva todos los premios; este diodito Schottky me dio un rango de trabajo casi tan bueno como el varicap, aunque con el mismo detalle de que solo opera al superar cierta tensión y por debajo de cierta otra. Se supone que un Zener de 20v dará mejor rango. Es importante aclarar que estos diodos, respecto del varicap, haran que el oscilador trabaje a ina frecuencia menor, por lo que el circuito tanques debe ser compensado (tal vez quitando alguna espira a la bobina). También está en detalle, en el caso de quese busque modular en frecuencia, que el nivel de modulación cambiará.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Hay un post en el que utilizan un 1N4007 , no se si es éste :

Problema con un condensador


----------



## ricbevi (May 8, 2018)

Si es para baja frecuencia, cualquier cosas sirve(dentro de sus limitaciones).

En el caso de los 1N, el 1N4001 o 1N4002 tiene  mayor capacidad que el 1N4007 supongo que es por la separación de los electrodos por el tema de la aislación. Unos son de bajo voltaje y otro de 1000V.

Algunos de los BLU de HF Industria Argentina traían los 1N4002 en el clarificador del oscilador a cristal del canal a modo de varicap.

Ric.


----------



## ramirojujuy (May 10, 2018)

Amigos, es para un pll modificado. El original era el de Plaquetodo. Lleva el 11c90dc. Les mando fotos y el circuito de parte del pll.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 10, 2018

Muchachos, perdon. Soy de la provincia de jujuy. Si bien desde el 88 al 107 estan todas los diales ocupados, tanto asi q*UE* vacias deven haber menos de 15 frecuencias, casas d*E *comunicaciones con tipos piolas no quedan....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 10, 2018

Jujuy, capital...
_______________________________________​Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## djmyky (May 11, 2018)

en tu circuito oscilador de tu imagen tienes un varicap de catodo rojo  puedes usar 2 de esos varicap para poder sacar  una de 3 punta con catodo comun


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 11, 2018)

Qué transistores lleva?


----------



## juan4857 (May 12, 2018)

Los varicap MV104 aun se pueden conseguir en ebay o aliexpress por ejemplo.

mv104 TRANSISTOR en venta | eBay

Compra mv104 y disfruta del envío gratuito en AliExpress.com


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2018)

ramirojujuy dijo:


> Amigos, es para un pll modificado. El original era el de Plaquetodo. Lleva el 11c90dc. Les mando fotos y el circuito de parte del pll.
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 10, 2018
> 
> ...


Hola caro Don ramirojujuy , ? se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir los diagramas esquemacticos (planos) del paso PLL , VCO y Salida de RF dese interesante transmissor?.
Lo double diodo Varicap puede sener hecho con 4 diodos BB809 sendo dos en paralelo mas dos en paralelo y eses dos paralelos en anti-serie (catodos de un paralelo  conectado con los catodos del otro paralelo).
!Muchas gracias de antemano y suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Medidor de varicaps : MEDIDOR DE DIODOS VARICAP


----------

